# How to convert DVD movies to Quicktime movies?



## ddma (Mar 26, 2002)

Any idea?


----------



## starfleetX (Mar 26, 2002)

You need several different tools, including a stream demuxer, AC3 decoder, MPEG decoder, and then a tool to combine and sync the audio and video together. Often, even with the right tools, it's impossible to properly "rip" DVDs on the Mac. Also, some DVDs just don't play nice with the current tools. My Planet of the Apes DVD is one that just _refuses_ to rip correctly.

Here are some app names to look for: mAC3dec, OSEx, QT Mutator, yade, MacMPEG2Decoder, and DVDExtractor.

Good luck.


----------



## ddma (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh... I thought there would be some tools which did all the jobs for me...


----------



## Crawfish (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah. I remember looking into that myself a couple months back and found it way to difficult. You need many tools, hard drive space, memory, patience........we're just not there yet. If ya find anything let me know!


----------



## sithious (Mar 26, 2002)

... this may be a stupid question, but why would you want to turn a dvd into a quicktime movie?
i tend to watch my dvds on my dvd player ... lol


----------



## edX (Mar 26, 2002)

funny you should ask - some of the tools that were mentioned were released today or yesterday at www.versiontracker.com


----------



## Crawfish (Mar 26, 2002)

Do you listen to your CDs on your CD player or mp3s?


----------



## sithious (Mar 26, 2002)

> _askedby Crawfish _
> *Do you listen to your CDs on your CD player or mp3s? *



both, but i listen to mp3s whilst working on the mac. for watching films i'd sooner relax on the sofa in front of the tv than sit in front of my monitor ... do you prefer watching films on your monitor? all a matter of taste, i suppose ...


----------



## Crawfish (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah. I guess I don't want to argue but I do have a high definition wide screen tv with a progressive scan dvd player and watching dvd on it is ideal. However, to be able to rent a dvd or borrow one from someone and rip it to your hard drive would be nice too.


----------



## sithious (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crawfish _
> * However, to be able to rent a dvd or borrow one from someone and rip it to your hard drive would be nice too. *



... ah, piracy.
this is where we get back to the point where everyone here rants and raves about software piracy but seems to think mp3s and ripped dvds are okay. don't misunderstand me, i'm not in any way attacking you at all, i just find it interesting that people go mad the moment someone uses the word warez but still treat threads like this as perfectly legitimate. 
if this thread wasn't about ripping dvds but about, say, serial numbers, it would have been closed the moment it started...
as i said, i'm not attacking you, i just find it fascinating that things that are basically exactly the same get treated differently ... strange. 
maybe someone could explain why?


----------



## themacko (Mar 26, 2002)

a dog is a dog is a dog is a dog is a cat.


----------



## sithious (Mar 26, 2002)

indeed. woof!


----------



## adambyte (Mar 26, 2002)

First of all, I, too, would like to learn how to rip DVDs.... and to be perfectly honest, not to pirate, but specifically to rip Moulin Rouge, simply because it's like one big long music video... one of those movies I can watch over and over... and this would be for convenience purposes, so I don't have to take that beautifully packaged two DVD set wherever I go and risk damaging it... can you tell I'm a fan?

Secondly...

It's interesting what's happening to our society... it has now become acceptable to steal artistic performances in the form of movies, music videos, tv shows, and songs... and although warez are popular, they seem shunned compared to the other things stolen.

The difference is that movies and music are usually considered forms of performance "art," whereas software is usually considered a "product"... (although I consider Mac OS X a work of art, and I consider N*Sync a product, that's beside the point)

It's a question of Art vs. Product. But why is one more acceptible to steal than the other? Beats me.


----------



## sithious (Mar 26, 2002)

... i think you've got a point there, adambyte, that probably is the problem - people think it's okay to steal art for some reason ... i just wonder why ...  
... and i agree with you on the os x vs. n*sync thing ... x certainly is art, n*sync is ... oh well.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 26, 2002)

In regards to the differences between warez and ripping music/movies/whatever:

I think that at least one viewpoint on the difference is that you can almost always get a different version of the software you want.  Often times you can get the software from an open source, uh, source.    But music/movies are unique.  So if you really like one band, there is no way to get their music aside from buying their stuff (gasp!), or ripping it from someone who has it, or finding it on the Internet.

Basically my viewpoint on warez:  Why try to get a crack/serial number for things like MS Office when you can use Open Office for free?

Basically my viewpoint on music: Why don't you want to pay for the CD?  I almost never buy new CDs -- too dagnabbit expensive.  I find CDs used locally or through discount websites (a la half).

As for movies, I very rarely watch a movie more than once (or more than once a year, if it's something that I _will_ watch again), so ripping DVDs is totally useless for me...


----------



## Koelling (Mar 26, 2002)

I am going to have to dissagree with you nkuvu about not being able to find a different version of a band. In most (not all) cases you can find a band that sounds so similer to your favorite for much cheaper or free. Just search your favorite band in mp3.com and you get 10 bands with 15 songs a peice with a whole lot of talent. That solves your problem if you are just looking for talent, if you are looking to be just like every one of your friends and be "in" with the latest music then I guess you have to resort to buying or stealing. However, I have more problems with 'in' people than with people who steal....


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 26, 2002)

Point taken -- but I still have had problems finding the exact music I want, even browsing specific genres.

Take, for example, Crystal Method's first album, Vegas.  I have found nothing that fits that music type.  A lot of things close, but no cigar, not even their second album Tweekend.

But if I want an FTP app, there are tons that do the eact same thing.

I do see what you're saying, but I'm picky about music, and not about software.


----------



## apb3 (Mar 27, 2002)

my secretary gave me a court memo a while back that (basically) is an opinion from a Judge  which, if it stands, will destroy or at least erode even the "Fair Use Doctrine." Things are getting nutty.

Hopefully, we are in the over-reaction stage and cooler heads will prevail. I know "fair use" is abused but can you imagine not being able to back up your CDs, apps, DVDs, etc??? That just ain't right!

I've written to many senators and reps voicing my opinion. If enough of us make enough noise, maybe we can cool this off and nip it in the bud.


----------



## Crawfish (Mar 27, 2002)

I work for a company that makes an application for car dealers. It is only available on CD from us directly. The annual fee covers 1 license for 1 PC. There is an additional fee for each workstation whether its standalone, lan or wan. 

We are fully aware that only a small amount of users who use it on multiple PCs pay the additional fees. Our software was copied and distributed, illegaly, to dealers accross the nation and now they depend upon a regular subscription. Had this not have happened, we would not have been able to reach these customers at such a distance with our resources.

Also, I'm going to a concert next week to see a band that I never heard on the radio. My friend told me about them and I "illegaly" downloaded mp3s of theirs and now I'm going to pay fifty bucks to see them. They would have never got squat from me.


----------



## apb3 (Mar 27, 2002)

yeah my point has always been that mp3s and internet distributed songs actually help sales and advertise bands that would have, otherwise, never had any marketability. If i d/l an mp3 and like the sound, I'll buy the CD in most cases. If I didn't have the convenience of downloading the mps, I would never have even noticed the CD. 

N.E.R.D. is  perfect example. just got the CD today. I rarely (ok never) go to record stores. I would never have picked that up without the convenience of the internet and our "illegal" d/ls.


----------



## adambyte (Mar 27, 2002)

My father is an LA radio personality, and he read recently that sales of CDs has gone down since the "file sharing era" started with Napster. These sales could have also gone down simply because of a sagging economy, or because albums have been sucky lately, but take this into consideration...

My roommate downloaded a band's whole CD. The whole thing. Downloaded it and burned it, and it's in his car CD player now... I think this habit is more common than most people think.


----------

